# NCEES Record



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone know who has completed this form what they mean by “First License”?

Does this mean your 1st state you were licensed in as a PE, EIT, ??


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

RG --

I took first licensure to mean the place where you first obtained your P.E. license based on Paragraph B, Page 2 of the NCEES Instruction Package that goes with Establishing an NCEES Record.

This thing is just too much fun filling out isn't it ... 

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh is that what it was?

I put down my junior woodchuck badge number from summer camp when I was 4.

Who knew?


----------

